# New Super Hub



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

This may be of help to folks. My original router used the ip range starting at 192.168.1.1 but the super hub starts at 192.168.0.1 so while most devices connecting to it adjust to this quite happily some, such as the TiVo may need a nudge through their network settings to get them working again.

Also the Peanut nor TiVo Buddy and the software it needs on the computer will work until the TiVo network settings have been changed - they all need to sit on the same network. :up:


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

brightonjohn said:


> This may be of help to folks. My original router used the ip range starting at 192.168.1.1 but the super hub starts at 192.168.0.1 so while most devices connecting to it adjust to this quite happily some, such as the TiVo may need a nudge through their network settings to get them working again.
> 
> Also the Peanut nor TiVo Buddy and the software it needs on the computer will work until the TiVo network settings have been changed - they all need to sit on the same network. :up:


Subsequent reading and research also tells me that if you want to keep things simple you can simply plug your existing router into the super hub and carry on as before - indeed, there is even a setting in the super hub which will turn it into a modem only.

I have gone for the two network solution for the time being - just for the hell of it.


----------

